# My Collection (Pic Heavy)



## ktutorials (May 30, 2015)

So I went through everything and got rid of lots of old stuff but this is what I have left. (Plus a Sephora order that's on the way that isn't pictured... lol) If you guys want reviews/swatches of anything let me know! 

  UD Electric Palette




  Lipsticks/Glosses #1




  Pile of perfume samples from Sephora/Ulta. Who needs to buy perfume when you've got free samples? lol




  Mac Pigments & Glitters




  Single Eyeshadows




  Various Eyeliners




  Mascaras




  Face Powders, Highlighters, and Bronzers




  Concealers & Foundations




  Eye and Face Primers




  Cream Shadows (Aka my babies. lol)




  Nail Polishes




  Lipsticks/Glosses #2




  Lipsticks/Glosses #3




  88 Matte Palette




  88 Shimmer Palette




  Mac Brooke Shields Palette




  Tarte Colored Clay Eyeshadow Palette 1 & 2




  Original UD Naked Basics Palette (Love love this one... I've gone through two of them so far lol)




  Top is UD Naked 3 Bottom is UD Naked 2




  Original UD Naked Palette


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice collection


----------



## h3lloayla (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice collection. I really want to try out that ColourPop brand now


----------

